# In-ko-pah Railroad: Two new figures



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I just finished two new figures for my In-ko-pah Railroad. They are based on my dad and step-sister, and will be the driver and front seat passenger for my Model T railbus. I haven't installed them in the railbus yet because I still need to make some glasses for my mini-dad. 












Here are a couple of the photos I used for reference:




















And here are some shots of the individual figures:














































They're a bit rough but they'll do. I find that the more of these figures I do, the less patience I have for getting them perfect.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ray - they show lots of character in each figure, and it's great to include family in our fantasies also!! 

I have not even tried to do any figures yet....look great from the next state over!! ( stand off and squint one state away ! ha ) 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,


Nice work Ray, from the normal viewing distance, let alone inside the railcar they are excellent!

I can understand you comment re lack of detail, but it does not show.

Just out of interest how do you make the stetson and its brim? 

I make the brim on my modified Chinese figures from soda pop can metal, and the crown can be filler or stacked styrene ovals.

Yours Peter


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I made the hat, including the brim, out of polyclay. Kind of a pain. I think your idea of using soft metal for the brim sounds easier, I'll have to give that a try next time.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Amazing work!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, using the good old "10 Foot Rule", they'll look great on the Railbus. Anyone getting "real" close to look at them will miss the overall beauty of the railroad. 

Chris Walas used to make glass in the glasses frames with a liquid material that dried clear..... I don't remember what it was...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Model Master - products...#8876C 

'Clear parts cement & Window maker' 

1/2 fl. oz. 

by Testors......


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer to use artist's acrylic gloss medium. It seems to hold up better in the sun.


----------

